# Any SUCCESSFUL DIY canister filters



## Mxx

Does it need to be a 'sealed' canister filter? It'd be easy enough to use an overflow (siphon to a hob box, or drilled tank) with a hose running down to water container you desire, be it a 5 gallon bucket, a rubbermaid trash can, or a 55 gallon plastic drum. All you need then is a submersible pump in the bottom of it with a hose returning back to the tank. Essentially it'd work like a wet/dry, but much much simpler. The drawback would be that you might have a little water noise from the overflow tubes, but that might be manageable.


----------



## [email protected]

Unless you're going to drill the tank for bulk heads so your DIY canister can safely contain all the circulating water if the power goes out, the price of parts can easily end up costing more than a used commercial canister filter. 

If your filter needs are large enough, a resin or stainless steel swimming pool fiter could easily be adapted to your needs and they already have threaded connectors.


----------



## bobalston

I am certainly not considering drilling my tank! The three tanks I have now which have canister filters are not drilled. 
And last time I had a swimming pool, the sand filter was huge. I want something to go under the tank.

Again, hoping to hear from folks who have successfully completed such.

Bob


----------



## bobalston

Well dwarf has one though I cannot tell exactly what container he used and how to get one here in the USA.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...essful-diy-canister-not-pvc-2.html#post580362

Here is one using a Rubbermaid water cooler.

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?44659-DIY-canister-filter&highlight=DIY+canister

He had it 2-1/2 feet below his tank.

If I assume a 6-inch screw top, and .433 psi static pressure per foot of water in the syphon tube, it is about 30.6 pounds of force on the lid. (.433 psi/ft of water x 2.5 foot high x (6 inch diam x .5) squared x 3.1415926) It is that force that causes such to leak and fail.

Clearly from my reading it is the top seal that is problematic even in PVC based DIY canisters. It appears a strong screw closure with gasket and plumbers tape, smaller size is better, works.

Bob


----------



## DKShrimporium

I'm fixin' to make a unit from a water filter housing (ebay), inline pump, and some fittings/valves/quick disconnects etc. I like the water filter housing because I _know_ it won't leak, it has an air escape button to purge bubbles, is rated for way more PSI than it will have running through it, takes standard NPT fittings, etc. The pump will go on the out side off the water filter housing. Just bought a rubber bulb siphon pump from harbor freight which will go on a Y branch of the in line, to start the siphon, then that branch of the Y will be shut off via valve. Filter cartridges are easily made using the inner tube of a commercially available paper-accordian style one and making a sleeve of filter foam. I might even opt just to use coarse commercial ones. My application isn't a canister filter, but rather a targeted mulm vacuum cleaner though (think: gravel vacuuming using a python but with a return to the tank of the water). But you could fill around the filter cartridge with bio-matrix or do inline housings with different fillings - one with a filter cartridge to catch debris, one with biomatrix. I like to buy the clear housings so I can see what's going on in there, too.

It's probably not cheaper or more space efficient than buying a good canister, but I can have a much more powerful vacuum cleaner this way, and switch out the dirty gunk and filter cartridges much more easily than opening up a standard canister. With a standard canister, you have to remove the entire filter to a sink, clean it out, then re-set it. With the water filter housings, you turn off the water using valves on either side of the housing, unscrew the bottom, clean that out. Inline pump is on quick disconnects either side for quick maintenance.


----------



## boringname

Rick Wrench.


----------



## Gatekeeper

If you use the google search engine with this criteria "plantedtank.net+diy+filter" you would be amazed at the number of threads on this forum for this type of project.

Some succcessful, some a bit on the low end.


----------



## Oughtsix

After much pondering about building my own I am kind of thinking a Korney (Corney, Cornelius) Keg old style stainless steel soft drink keg might be the best way to go. Cheap! Seals! Darn near indestructible! Readily available parts and seals for rebuilding! Easy to change the media.... Uhhhhh?????


----------



## Piphobbit

boringname said:


> Rick Wrench.


I'm really liking this sort of canister filter. At the moment I have no powerheads though - is it worth the money to dIY a canister filter, or would it be cheaper and more reliable to just buy one? I hate the look of HOB filters but am trying to avoid spending too much money...

thanks!


----------



## Gatekeeper

Honestly, I don't think its cost effective at all. The only real DIY filter systems that I find to be economical are ones for larger sump type filters. These small "canisters" are just not worth the effort if you are trying to save money.


----------



## bustah8

Gatekeeper said:


> Honestly, I don't think its cost effective at all. The only real DIY filter systems that I find to be economical are ones for larger sump type filters. These small "canisters" are just not worth the effort if you are trying to save money.


I have to agree. I had some stuff laying around so it wasn't as bad, but in reality, I spent about 50 bucks to get a small canister filter functional. That's it...functional. Can't put it below the tank, not strong enough to add in-line reactor or heater, media storage is small, oh yeah and it was a pain. Like I said it works, but I would rather put up another 50 or so for an Eheim and just have what I want and feel safe about a well made product. Did I just slam myself? Doh!


----------



## [email protected]

Oughtsix said:


> After much pondering about building my own I am kind of thinking a Korney (Corney, Cornelius) Keg old style stainless steel soft drink keg might be the best way to go. Cheap! Seals! Darn near indestructible! Readily available parts and seals for rebuilding! Easy to change the media.... Uhhhhh?????


That is the most intriguing concept I've seen yet, and I'm the guy who said to use a pressure cooker. Cool.


----------



## Oughtsix

Hadn't thought of a pressure cooker... I like that idea too.

I don't know the dimensions of the openings of a Corney keg. I have been keeping an eye on Craigslist for one as they come up every now and again for really cheap. Coke ones are a little shorter and a little bigger around.

I had thought of making a lid for a big stainless steel canning pot but a pressure cooker would be ready to go... just drill a couple of holes. Hmmm.... is aluminum safe for fish? I am pretty sure stainless steel would be fish safe?

I have looked at a couple of pond filters too. I like the ones that have back flow clean out options! Found one that had a handle on the top of the canister that you pump up and down while you are back flowing it. The pumping action compresses and releases the sponges to wring them out without ever having to open the canister.


----------



## Aquaticz

bobalston said:


> I am looking for successful DIY canister filters. I am excluding such filters made from PVC pipe/fittings and those constructed as plastic cubes that someone cut and put together with sealer. I know those work.
> 
> I am looking for someone who used a readily available container.
> 
> I have heard of lock-n-lock based containers that work but seem too risky to me.
> 
> I have heard of 5-gal pails with gamma lids. almost work but fail when the power is off and only static pressure causes leaks around the ring added to the bucket which has the threads into which the lid connects.
> 
> Of course it must not be a totally sealed closed head drum type container as you need access to put in and clean out media.
> 
> I have read and read and read forum postings and done extensive Google searches. I found one that worked but had straps to tie down the top that seemed would make it hard to undo and clean.
> 
> In this thread I posted there is a link from a guy in the Phillipines who shows his that DOES work.
> Any SUCCESSFUL DIY Canister (not PVC pipe based)
> 
> I am making a list/collection of potential containers that have integrated screw tops and lids with seals. I will provide if anyone is interested.
> 
> Bob


I have a canister that is DIY. Made of 6” PVC , It’s Plumbing with PVC fittings at the most importantly food grade silicon tubing. I did drill the tank here’s a quick picture. Itis run with an external pump and has been in service for more that three years.


----------



## minorhero

Aquaticz said:


> I have a canister that is DIY. Made of 6” PVC , It’s Plumbing with PVC fittings at the most importantly food grade silicon tubing. I did drill the tank here’s a quick picture. Itis run with an external pump and has been in service for more that three years.
> View attachment 1036640


This thread is 11 years dead, but I am interested in your filter. How do you get the top off to clean it out?


----------



## Tiger15

The last thing I want to DIY is a canister filter. Canister is a pressurized system. When a canister fails, it can turn into a fountain and potentially drain a tank. Even a trial and true commercial canister can fail accidentally due to human error or material fatigue, the chance of an untested DIY canister to fail is astronomically higher.


----------



## Kubla

Tiger15 said:


> The last thing I want to DIY is a canister filter. Canister is a pressurized system. When a canister fails, it can turn into a fountain and potentially drain a tank. Even a trial and true commercial canister can fail accidentally due to human error or material fatigue, the chance of an untested DIY canister to fail is astronomically higher.


I'd never build a canister filter but it's very low pressure. I know I could put together a schedule 40 pvc chamber that is much less likely to fail, especially from material failure, than a flimsy Chinese plastic Sun Sun model!


----------



## Le duke

Look up “alcohol distiller boiler stainless steel” on eBay or AliExpress. Remove the extra hardware, drill a hole and add a bulkhead. Add your DC pump of choice. 

Because that’s what ADA, FZOne and GLA are selling. A steel can with two holes in it, some pipe, a pump and some clamps to keep it closed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RadOtter

In a lab I worked at they used kayak dry barrels with 2 bulkheads on the top. They are built to handle tons of water force so that your gear doesn't get wet if you wipe out. They are pretty reasonably priced. For nano canisters though drilling a bulkhead into a metal insulated thermos works like a charm. They are dual-walled and vacuum sealed. That's what I use.


----------



## ThreadFin

I'm a BIG DIY'er but I just don't see how DIYing a canister filter is worth it. By the time you pay for piecing parts together, gas running around to the hardware store, etc. it just doesn't seem economical.
AND throw in that a lot of canister filters come with some type of media. IDK. Kind of feel my DIY time/skills are better spend on other things....like setting up a new Nano tank!!!😀


----------



## RadOtter

ThreadFin said:


> I'm a BIG DIY'er but I just don't see how DIYing a canister filter is worth it. By the time you pay for piecing parts together, gas running around to the hardware store, etc. it just doesn't seem economical.
> AND throw in that a lot of canister filters come with some type of media. IDK. Kind of feel my DIY time/skills are better spend on other things....like setting up a new Nano tank!!!😀


You are correct it's not always the most economical thing. But there are more reasons than money to build something yourself. Creating something custom specifically to meet your needs, or just plain because it's fun to tinker around with things. Or if you don't wish to give the capitalist megaliths, that are preying on your soul, any more cash than you have to. 😃


----------



## mourip

Le duke said:


> Look up “alcohol distiller boiler stainless steel” on eBay or AliExpress. Remove the extra hardware, drill a hole and add a bulkhead. Add your DC pump of choice. Because that’s what ADA, FZOne and GLA are selling.


I have an Fzone DC controllable pump (800gph nominal) and love it. Unfortunately they no longer sell it. I have looked everywhere. If anyone finds a good source for one please post it!


----------



## Le duke

mourip said:


> I have an Fzone DC controllable pump (800gph nominal) and love it. Unfortunately they no longer sell it. I have looked everywhere. If anyone finds a good source for one please post it!


Something like this?









Stainless Steel Canister Filter Package


Stainless Steel Canister Filter Package Package includes: Stainless Steel Canister DC Pump 18W or 25W (Adjustable Flow Rate and Feed Mode) 10 Ft of Clear Hose or Green Hose Bio Balls Pack Pumice Stone Media Pack Stainless Steel Inlet and outlet with Skimmer 2 Years Warranty on Pump 10 Years...




aquarockscolorado.com





Edit: Oops. Misread your post. This was for a canister + pump.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RadOtter

mourip said:


> I have an Fzone DC controllable pump (800gph nominal) and love it. Unfortunately they no longer sell it. I have looked everywhere. If anyone finds a good source for one please post it!


It looks like they switched to a 550 so they could lower the operating dBs.









Fzone DC Controllable Water Pump


Aquarium filtration is one of the most crucial components in keeping live stocks and plants healthy and attractive. Fzone Studios’ aquarium DC return pumps are made with 6-pole sine wave technology, which enables them to run super smoothly and ultra quiet (<25 decibels). They are also more...



fzaqua.com


----------

